# PC-Konfigurator



## Larionov (13. Januar 2009)

Hallo, wo gibt es den besten PC-Konfigurator (sehr große Komponentenauswahl, günstige Einzelpreise, Zusammenbau bezahlbar) ? 


Ein individuell ausgesuchter PC, der vom Lieferanten zusammengebaut wird, hat dann die volle gesetzlich Gewährleistung auf das Gesamtsystem und die Komponenten. Bei Alternate sind die Komponenten recht teuer. Wo gibt es zudem auch Zalman Gehäuse (GT-1000 o. GT-900) zur Auswahl?


----------



## errat1c (13. Januar 2009)

Also...
hardwareversand.de - Konfigurieren Sie Ihren Wunsch-PC
ONE Shop
Combat Ready!
Ihr Computer Online Shop für PC Hardware, Software, Notebook, Digitalkameras, Drucker und vieles mehr! 
Letzterer,also mindfactory,hat auch Zalman Gehäuse, die andern nicht..Zalmans gibts auch bei hoh.de,die haben aber afaik keinen PC-Konfigurator..
Andere Shops mit Zalman Gehäusen findest du auch hier:
PC-Gehäuse Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## riedochs (13. Januar 2009)

Bei Alternate gibt es auch einen Konfigurator


----------



## Kreisverkehr (13. Januar 2009)

Den Konfigurator bei hardwareversand.de kannst du eigentlich in die Tonne treten, da er bei den Netzteilen keine sinnvollen Auswahlmöglichkeiten bietet. Er lässt je nach Konfiguration nur viel zu überdimensionierte Netzteile übrig, um zu verhindern, dass die Billigheimer bei passender Dimensionierung abrauchen.

Generell finde ich so einen Konfigurator mehr schlecht als recht, außer man will wissen, was für Teile man braucht um einen PC zu haben. Also Board, Ram etc.

ONE.de ist eher naja...

Lieber hier ein System zusammenstellen lassen und dann evtl gleich beim Händler (hardwareversand.de, Alternate) zusammenbauen lassen. Das funzt auch ohne Konfigurator. Und falls es wirklich ein Komplett-PC sein muss, dann schau dir mal die PCGH-PCs bei Alternate an.


----------



## N-Golth-Batai (13. Januar 2009)

Larionov schrieb:


> Hallo, wo gibt es den besten PC-Konfigurator (sehr große Komponentenauswahl, günstige Einzelpreise, Zusammenbau bezahlbar) ?
> 
> 
> Ein individuell ausgesuchter PC, der vom Lieferanten zusammengebaut wird, hat dann die volle gesetzlich Gewährleistung auf das Gesamtsystem und die Komponenten. Bei Alternate sind die Komponenten recht teuer. Wo gibt es zudem auch Zalman Gehäuse (GT-1000 o. GT-900) zur Auswahl?



warum denn einen konfigurator? hier im forum hast du doch auch super konfiguratoren (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...te-pc-zusammenstellung-fuer-jedes-budget.html)
was hast du denn max. an finanzierung für deinen pc.....also wenn du schon ca. 350 taler für das gehäuse ausgeben möchtest)

und du hast auch garantie auf alle einezelnen komponenten, ich würde auch immer selber zusammen basteln, macht spass bringt einen tieferen einblick in die materie und es macht spass.....


----------



## MastaCyrus (23. Oktober 2013)

Was ist denn gegen einen PC Konfigurator einzuwenden ? Alternate oder Mifcom bieten doch echt viele Möglichkeiten. Ist ja nicht jeder ein Pro und kennt sich super mit Hardware aus. Ich habe mir meinen Gaming PC auch bei Mifcom zusammengestellt und hab da super Hilfe von denn bekommen. Die Tests (zB. bei PC Konfigurator.info - Finde den besten Konfigurator ) fallen auch immer durchweg positiv aus. Ich habe 1000€ investiert und bin auf jeden Fall sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Softy (23. Oktober 2013)

Hast Du mal geschaut, wie alt der Thread ist?  Lass ihn doch in Frieden ruhen


----------



## Laptophasser (23. Oktober 2013)

Wie hast Du es geschafft einen 4 Jahre alten Thread zu finden und wieso gräbst Du ihn wieder aus?


----------

